# Looking for a new friend in Cornwall in England



## Lornitho17 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi !

Like the title say, I'm looking for a new rat in Cornwall in England..
The problem it's because I'm french and I have no idea where I can find rats in england (apart from pets shop...) !! Any adress? (I prefer not intentional litter but every adress can be nice).

Thanks !


----------



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

Here are some websites/breeders that I found near you 

1. http://www.freewebs.com/rattyrescue/
2. https://www.facebook.com/CupcakeRats
3. http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/113282755/rex-dumbo-rats.html


----------

